# Tinkerbell @ 16 weeks!



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Havent been on for a while, so i thought i would share some pics of Belle with you now she is 4 months old!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep I love her 

Can I ask if you would be willing to let me add her to the Coat Catalogue on My Dogs Life .. she is very cute .. oh and I love her name


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Aww....lovely colour  hope the builder doesn't want his boot back 
She's lovely.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Love her white socks


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

WOWW! She is just gorgeous  What a lovely colour! Lucky you  x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

She has kept her lovely colour so far! x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

she is gorgeous


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

agreed - she is an absolute stunner


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

waaaaaaa! So adorable!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, she looks huge in the first picture


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, she's grown and is looking fab . Which breeder did you get her from again?


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty baby!


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yep I love her
> 
> Can I ask if you would be willing to let me add her to the Coat Catalogue on My Dogs Life .. she is very cute .. oh and I love her name


Yes of course. She's a beautiful colour isnt she?! x


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Wow, she's grown and is looking fab . Which breeder did you get her from again?


She was from a family in Meltham, Huddersfield.
They mainly breed Working cockers. They didnt have any plans for more cockerpoo's when i got her, but who knows!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Awww hasnt Tinkerbell grown!! Hope she is being a good girl for you both. I love her colour. This weather isnt very good....dirty pups lol. xxx


----------

